# Most US Adults Are Morning People



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2007)

Most U.S. Adults Are 'Morning People'
By Miranda Hitti 
Oct. 16, 2007 

_Prime Time Typically Happens Before Noon, Poll Shows_

Are you at your best in the morning? Then you've got lots of company from other "morning people," according to a new Gallup poll.

In the poll, some 1,000 U.S. adults were asked when they're at their best on a typical day. Their answers:


Morning (5 a.m. to 11:59 a.m.): 55% 
Afternoon (noon to 4:59 p.m.): 15% 
Evening ( 5 p.m. to 10:59 p.m.): 20% 
Late night (11 p.m. to 4:59 a.m.): 6%
They were also asked what hour of the day was their personal best. Their top three hours were 10 a.m., 9 a.m., and 8 a.m.

*Age may make the morning sweeter*
In the poll, 43% of adults aged 18-34 favored mornings, compared with 58% of those aged 35-54 and 59% of those aged 55 and older.

"Morning people" are particularly common among people with high salaries.

For instance, 70% of people in households earning at least $75,000 per year prefer mornings, compared with 40% of those in households earning less than $30,000 annually.

The poll, conducted by telephone in August, has a margin of error of +/- three percentage points.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 18, 2007)

Blech!  Morning!  Eeewwww!  I think that's the thing I dislike most about this new position.  I have to show up for stuff at what I consider to be bloody dawn!  Drives me up a wall!  I'm a night person, dag nab it!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, TL. 

When I read the headline, my thought was, "That must be what's causing their dollar to drop"...


----------



## sunset (Oct 18, 2007)

Im not a morning person at all.


----------



## Halo (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm with you Sunset....I am not a morning person either.  Until I have had at least 2 cups of  and it is 10:00 a.m., they know at the office not to bother me :lol:


----------



## sunset (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol Halo..
Besides that, 1000 people asked does not qualify as "United States".
 If they asked the other billions of americans it would be a totally different answer.


----------



## Halo (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sure that they just asked the 1000 farmers who HAVE to get up early to feed the chickens and pigs and of course the poll was done by telephone at 3 in the afternoon to ensure that those early risers were up from their afternoon nap :lol:


----------



## sunset (Oct 18, 2007)

Halo said:


> I am sure that they just asked the 1000 farmers who HAVE to get up early to feed the chickens and pigs and of course the poll was done by telephone at 3 in the afternoon to ensure that those early risers were up from their afternoon nap :lol:



Exactly Halo! I wonder what state they asked.. Probably the south or midwest I would guess, where most of the farmlands are..


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

The dollar keeps dropping too.  Coffee's not strong enough.


----------

